# February is Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month!



## Haley (Feb 18, 2007)

*House Rabbit Society Promotes February as "Adopt A Rescued Rabbit Month"* 

(Richmond, CA) - House Rabbit Society (HRS), an international nonprofit animal rescue and education group, joins Petfinder in celebrating February 2008 as "Adopt A Rescued Rabbit Month." 

Mary Cotter, Marketing/Education Director of the Richmond-based HRS, says that the timing of this educational effort couldn't be better. "Promoting adoption and educating potential adopters early in the year helps to prevent the impulse purchase of bunnies a month or two later at Easter time. This, in turn, will reduce the number of rabbits relinquished to shelters." This month, HRS volunteers will be putting in many extra hours to teach potential adopters what to expect when living with a rabbit. 

"For the right people, rabbits are wonderful indoor companions" says HRS President Kathleen Wilsbach. "They get along with many other companion animals (including gentle cats and dogs), are intelligent, affectionate and inquisitive, and can readily learn to use a litter box." 

"However," she warns, "they can also be destructive. The ideal "rabbit person," in addition to being calm, patient and eager to get to know a rabbit on his own terms, must be willing to rabbit-proof an appropriate exercise area in the home to prevent damage from chewing." 

HRS works to debunk the myth that rabbits are ideal pets for children; in reality, even baby bunnies tend to be willful and independent, do not enjoy being picked up and carried, and are easily injured when dropped. HRS also cautions against buying or adopting a rabbit as a gift, or on a whim, as the novelty usually wears off quickly. When a family realizes how much day-to-day work is involved, the rabbit is, unfortunately, surrendered to a shelter, or-- worse -- released outdoors, where he often becomes the victim of a predatory animal or a speeding car. 

The mission of HRS is twofold: to educate the public about these often-misunderstood companion animals, and to help rescue and "re-home" domestic rabbits. HRS advocates spaying and neutering rabbits - both for health reasons and also to help put an end to the animal overpopulation problem. 

For more information on Adopt a Rescued Rabbit Month, log onto House Rabbit Society, or PetFinder. To find out more about adopting a rabbit, contact your local shelter or your your nearest HRS chapter.


Also, for a list of shelters who adopt out rabbits in your area, check our RO RESCUE LIST


----------



## ec (Feb 20, 2007)

Great post, Haley...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't tempt me... I already adopted one thismonth but I've already found another I want! (Bad MBB, stop looking atrabbit websites!)


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 21, 2007)

....I thought ALL months were "Adopt-a-rabbit-month" 
I might be able to adopt a rabbit sometime in the relatively near future, but it definitely won't be this month....


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 21, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> ....I thought ALL months were "Adopt-a-rabbit-month"


:laugh:Very good point!

At least they picked the shortest month as adopt a rabbit month or I don't know if I could resist.

It's spay/neuter month in my town!


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2007)

Youre right, every month is adopt a rabbit month around my place! Or maybe "Foster a rabbit month"


----------



## Haley (Jan 28, 2008)

:bump

Its that time of year again! If youre considering adopting (or even fostering) please contact your local HRS or rabbit rescues. So many bunnies are in need right now.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 29, 2008)

How ironic i got Belle from her former owners on Feb 1 , so it will be 1 year with her in Adopt a Bunny month.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 30, 2008)

Teresa came to our family Febuary 21, 2006


----------



## Gabby (Feb 3, 2008)

i would think adopt a rabbit month, would be a couple months after easter, you know to adopt all those rabbits that the easter buyers finally realized weren't a toy....


----------



## Haley (Feb 4, 2008)

I think the idea is to promote rabbit awareness before the easter season sets in..


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 11, 2008)

Stanley.. here we come!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, we have a smudgy white Rex who was born in February, probably obtained at Eastertime then surrendered to a shelter in fall. Adopted by us in September. Does her February b-day count??


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

awww i really wish i could adopt some more bunniesi really miss them...its just not the same not having bunnies around... buti guess itwouldnt be very smart for me to adoptnow since ill be going to college next year:dunno *sigh*


----------



## Pipp (Feb 25, 2008)

[align=center]*FOSTER!!!* :headflick:[/align]


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

wow..why havent i thought of that... but im not sure a shelter would want me to keep them outside..im kind of scared to ask because dont they usually look down on that? i still feel bad about what happened to peapoo and petey..i mean it wouldnt have happened if they werent outside

...besides that i would probably get attached to them


----------



## werecatrising (Feb 26, 2008)

I got the 6 for 1 deal! I recued a pregnant bun on the 13th, she had 5 babies on the 23rd!


----------

